# [Video] Seidio Obex Waterproof Case for the Galaxy S4



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Seidio has released their next generation Obex case for the Galaxy S4. It is water, dirt, snow and shock proof.

In the video review I demonstrated the installation, performed water/sound/NFC tests and gave an analysis of the case.

Here are the specs from Seidio:

*Waterproof*
- Case meets the IP68 rating, signifying that it is both dust-tight and protected against complete, continuous submersion
- Critical points of entry are blocked by a two-stage protection system
- Anti-reflection glass protects the camera lens without interfering with photo quality

- Water proof membranes shield the microphones and speakers while maintaining with sound quality

*Drop Protection*
- Exceeds the MIL-STD-810F standard and can survive drops from up to 6 feet
- Internal structure is designed to protect your Samsung GALAXY S4 in the event that it is dropped or compressed
- Combination of Polycarbonate (PC) and Thermoplastic Polyurethane (TPU) materials provides protection from impact

- Raised edges on the case and the 4H hardness rated screen protector create a barrier from external elements

*Everyday Protection*
- Designed so your Samsung GALAXY S4 remains fully functional for daily use
- Easy installation of only two parts creates a unibody design and eliminates the worry of loose pieces after case assembly 
- Soft rubber stoppers keep dust and liquids out of headphone and USB ports while still allowing easy access in dry conditions

- Case will not interfere with radio signals, Bluetooth, IR Blaster, or NFC (Near Field Communication)

For more information, visit the OBEX[sup]® [/sup]page!

Here is the video REVIEW


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome. When do they go on sale?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## seidioseidio (Aug 1, 2012)

_josh__ said:


> Awesome. When do they go on sale?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


Our OBEX in Black with Red is currently now shipping on seidioonline.com! The other colors are coming soon!


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Thx

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Next question which I doubt. Will the obex case work with a pre installed tempered glass screen protector? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## seidioseidio (Aug 1, 2012)

_josh__ said:


> Next question which I doubt. Will the obex case work with a pre installed tempered glass screen protector? Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


The OBEX requires a bare Samsung Galaxy S4 and is not compatible with a pre-installed screen protector. Hope that helps!


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

_josh__ said:


> Next question which I doubt. Will the obex case work with a pre installed tempered glass screen protector?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4





seidioseidio said:


> Next question which I doubt. Will the obex case work with a pre installed tempered glass screen protector? Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> The OBEX requires a bare Samsung Galaxy S4 and is not compatible with a pre-installed screen protector. Hope that helps!


Thanks for chiming in 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------

